# Good finish for Yew



## Ham (17 Nov 2003)

I've made a mirror frame from a really nice piece of air dried wany edge yew, which I want to finish so that the figuring is shown off to perfection. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Midnight (20 Nov 2003)

Never worked with yew.... how did you find it....??

Personally, I'd try some samples on some scrap stock; smooth out the surfaces with either a scraper or 0000 awg wool before a wipe on coat of tung oil. Leave that to dry for a day or two before working in some wax. I used that on some sycamore panels... nice finish... didn't loose the blonde cast of the sycamore but really brought out the figure.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Nov 2003)

Hi Ham

I've never used Yew, but I have an article about a Yew picture frame.

The finish used was as follows: -

Two coats of Danish Oil and then waxed to give a smooth clean finish. It doesn't give you any information about the wax.

Let me know how it turns out.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Ham (20 Nov 2003)

Midnight said:


> Never worked with yew.... how did you find it....??
> 
> Mike,
> 
> ...


----------



## Argus (1 Dec 2003)

In my personal opinion a finish direct from a VERY sharp blade is best for yew - no sanding at all. 

If you wish to show off colour and figure, there is no finer finish than shellac (French Polish). 

It comes in a variety of shades according to the lacquer granules, though if you don't want the work involved in doing it the old fashioned way, you can buy brush-on 'French-Polish'. I would venture that Button polish is the best for Yew, as it is a mid brown, slightly reddish colour, but that's my opinion.

Axminster usually stock a good selection in their shop and they are knowledgeable on what they sell..... an nice day out in sunny Axminster!


----------

